# Say prayers for Deb



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

this msg from mary
==============
I have spoken to Debbie (3Maltmom) twice today. I am so sad to tell you that she had to let Daisy go to the bridge this afternoon. Please keep Debbie in your prayers, she is heartbroken. Debbie did so much for this precious little girl. She is resting now at the bridge. Mary
:grouphug: 


Peg and I are on the phone to her right now but she is pretty upset and alone.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> this msg from mary
> ==============
> I have spoken to Debbie (3Maltmom) twice today. I am so sad to tell you that she had to let Daisy go to the bridge this afternoon. Please keep Debbie in your prayers, she is heartbroken. Debbie did so much for this precious little girl. She is resting now at the bridge. Mary
> :grouphug:
> ...


 :smcry: Deb, we are here for you, I am so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am crushed. My heart breaks for her. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. :smcry: My heart and thoughts are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb,

I am so sorry. Try and take comfort in that you gave her the best possible care in her last years. All of our thoughts and prayers are with you and the fluffbuts. We grieve with you.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, no - that breaks my heart. Daisy has been doing so well and has been comfortable, I'm sure Deb wasn't prepared for this. But really, no matter the situation, you're never really prepared. I'm thankful though that Daisy has been feeling "good" thes past few weeks, and has not been suffering. Oh, my heart really goes out to Deb. She's such an amazing person, always willing to help others in need (animals as well as people). I hate that she is alone tonight. Sending hugs to Deb; RIP sweet, loved Daisy. Steve, if you all are still on the phone with her, please tell her we love her! :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Deb that it had to come to that :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb, I am so very very sorry for your loss of Daisy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
You are in my thoughts and prayers, may sweet little Daisy rest in peace :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb we're here for you if you need us. I love you and am very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no...Deb I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

no one can ever be prepared for the loss of a loved one. :smcry: i'm so very sorry, deb. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you Deb. Rest in peace sweet Daisy girl :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Deb, I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-my heart just sank! :smcry: Rest in peace sweet Daisy! Deb-Kosmo send licks and wags and I send hugs your way! :grouphug: We're here when you need us! :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
Debbie,
What is it I can say or do to take away your pain? It's a frigging fact of life that we can never get used to. I'm grieving with you. Sweet Daisy had the best life possible because you are her Mom. Present tense. Deb, you are never alone. I'm here for you, just like everyone on this board.

I love you, my friend. 
Daisy's with Sammy and Lola


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: so sorry for ur loss, if u need ne thing we r here for u deb!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I am just devastated by this news. I am so very, very sorry, my friend. :grouphug: 

I have lit a candle for precious Daisy at the Pet Memorial:

http://www.in-memory-of-pets.com/personalc...es.php?ID=69007


[attachment=28341aisy_10.jpg] [attachment=28340affodil...ropped_3.jpg]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh no.... I am so sorry Deb.... :bysmilie: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb - I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy. Bless your heart - I know how you love them all so very much. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I am so sorry to hear this news. :smcry: 

Deb and Daisy :grouphug: *


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smcry: :grouphug: So sorry for your loss Deb. :grouphug: :smcry: 

Tina


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Deb,

I'm so sorry. I'm sure that making the decision to send her to the bridge was a tough one. She will always have a special place in your heart.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Cathy A


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!!! Poor Deb.... I know she is heartbroken!

Deb, no matter the age or how long we have them... it is never ever enough. Please focus on what a wonderful life you gave little Daisy... and most important.... Know that Daisy knew how much she was loved by you. 
As hard as we try... the reality is we can't 'fix' everything.... and when it comes time.. the greatest gift of love is to release them when they run into trouble. That is the ultimate act of love. To take on the pain so they can be spared theirs.
I know Daisy looks down upon you and is saying for loving me THAT much!!

Deb, know we are heartbroken over little Daisy as well. We've gotten to "know" and love her and share in your grief.
We are here for you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rest in peace sweet little Daisy, Deb I am so sorry for your loss, I know comfort isnt an easy word to understand right now but I hope you find some with your friends here at SM

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You're always ready to lend a helping hand and to comfort others. Know that we are here for you in your grief. You did all you could do for Ms Daisy. She went to the bridge knowing what love is because of you. Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Deb!!!! :smcry: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: Oh Deb, I am so sorry about Daisy. You took such good care for her and had given her a wonderful life. With you, Daisy knew what it meant to be loved. :grouphug: 
[attachment=28343:ecardIAmSM.jpg]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Oh No!!! Poor Deb.... I know she is heartbroken!
> 
> Deb, no matter the age or how long we have them... it is never ever enough. Please focus on what a wonderful life you gave little Daisy... and most important.... Know that Daisy knew how much she was loved by you.
> As hard as we try... the reality is we can't 'fix' everything.... and when it comes time.. the greatest gift of love is to release them when they run into trouble. That is the ultimate act of love. To take on the pain so they can be spared theirs.
> ...



Terry said it so well! Deb, Daisy was the luckiest pup in the world, and you were the luckiest human to have had her in your life. Your sadness honors the loss of Daisy, but your memories also are an homage to her spirit.

Sassy will welcome her...........

Susan


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, I am soooo sad to hear this news. 

Deb, I am so sorry. *hugs you tight*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

DEB :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm crying with you :smcry: :smcry: I hope you don't mind but I just have to pray for you right now

Heavenly Father, I ask Father that you would touch Deb this very moment. Father I hate death, it steals those we love and it just doesn't seem right, yet I know part of living is dying. Father I just don't understand why we have to hurt so bad. Lord I'm grateful for Deb and her big heart, Lord please hold her close to you and wipe away the tears. Lord please send someone to be there with her someone who can hold her and listen to her. Lord you knew who to give Daisy to, you new that she would be loved so much and be cared for with Deb. You also new this time would come, please Lord give Deb rest toinght and as the days go by I ask that she would find sweet memories that would bring a smile to her. Thank you Lord for Deb. AMEN


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> DEB :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm crying with you :smcry: :smcry: I hope you don't mind but I just have to pray for you right now
> 
> Heavenly Father, I ask Father that you would touch Deb this very moment. Father I hate death, it steals those we love and it just doesn't seem right, yet I know part of living is dying. Father I just don't understand why we have to hurt so bad. Lord I'm grateful for Deb and her big heart, Lord please hold her close to you and wipe away the tears. Lord please send someone to be there with her someone who can hold her and listen to her. Lord you knew who to give Daisy to, you new that she would be loved so much and be cared for with Deb. You also new this time would come, please Lord give Deb rest toinght and as the days go by I ask that she would find sweet memories that would bring a smile to her. Thank you Lord for Deb. AMEN[/B]


Amen.

Deb, if you are having a restless night, It's the middle of the afternoon for me, I'm here if you want to chat.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Deb I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :bysmilie: We are all here for you when you need us. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My heart just sank when I read Steve and Peg's post. :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: Deb please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Deb, I am heartbroken. You are a dear friend and mommie to the fluffs who need you and you where there with open heart for Daisy and did everything to make her life a happy and comfortable one. She was so lucky to have a home with you. Bless her little heart, she is free of pain and earthly needs now--like my mother who I buried today. :smcry: It is sad for us who are left behind but not for them. I send you my love and I understand. :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> DEB :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm crying with you :smcry: :smcry: I hope you don't mind but I just have to pray for you right now
> 
> Heavenly Father, I ask Father that you would touch Deb this very moment. Father I hate death, it steals those we love and it just doesn't seem right, yet I know part of living is dying. Father I just don't understand why we have to hurt so bad. Lord I'm grateful for Deb and her big heart, Lord please hold her close to you and wipe away the tears. Lord please send someone to be there with her someone who can hold her and listen to her. Lord you knew who to give Daisy to, you new that she would be loved so much and be cared for with Deb. You also new this time would come, please Lord give Deb rest toinght and as the days go by I ask that she would find sweet memories that would bring a smile to her. Thank you Lord for Deb. AMEN[/B]



Very nice prayer. I wish I were half as elequant for such times.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

rayer: rayer: i'm so sorry deb... i know she will always mean so much to you... i know that daisy had the best life with you, she had her own king size bed where she could lie and have gorgeous men fan her with palm fronds (okay so it was an oscillating tower fan, she couldn't see it very well, she couldn't have known the difference!) while feeding her filet mignon and lobster every night (okay so it was congealed goo in a can, she didn't know the difference there, either), and had the BEST roommates EVER. 
hugs to you and the rest of your pack. she will be so very missed xoxoxoxxoxo


ann marie and the buttercup, who were fortunate enough to meet daisy and fall in love with her in seconds.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Deb I am soo sorry for your loss. We are all here for you :grouphug: My heart is just breaking....I know how much she meant to you and always will mean... :grouphug: At a time like this we must all remember the happy times that you shared together and all the joy she brought to your life.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry. she was so special and loved by a lot of people :wub: :grouphug: I know how empty you feel right now but time will help :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> DEB :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm crying with you :smcry: :smcry: I hope you don't mind but I just have to pray for you right now
> 
> Heavenly Father, I ask Father that you would touch Deb this very moment. Father I hate death, it steals those we love and it just doesn't seem right, yet I know part of living is dying. Father I just don't understand why we have to hurt so bad. Lord I'm grateful for Deb and her big heart, Lord please hold her close to you and wipe away the tears. Lord please send someone to be there with her someone who can hold her and listen to her. Lord you knew who to give Daisy to, you new that she would be loved so much and be cared for with Deb. You also new this time would come, please Lord give Deb rest toinght and as the days go by I ask that she would find sweet memories that would bring a smile to her. Thank you Lord for Deb. AMEN[/B]




amen.
i am so sorry to hear of your loss deb. :smcry: 
i haven't been on the forum very long but 
the posts i have read..it is obvious that you have a huge heart....
i hope that you will find peace and comfort in daisy's trip to the bridge...
you will be in my thoughts and prayers... rayer: 
remember that you're never alone...you've always got SM! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My deepest sympathies on your sad loss :grouphug: . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sympathy for loss its so sad.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm sitting here crying with you. I'm so sorry :smcry: 

Take the time you need to mourn, we are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Deb I just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you this morning. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, Bob and I and The Boyz hurt for you today. 
Sweet Daisy, run free and happy until you see Mom one day.

Marsha


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. You're in my prayers. :grouphug: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Dear Deb,
Heartfelt love and sympathy for you and your beloved Daisy. I was so saddened to see this this morning. Huge hugs and infinite amounts of love from me and the girls. x0x0xx0x0 N & P & P


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Deb,

I know there are no words that can make the pain of Daisy's passing hurt less. You are an amazing person and Daisy was so lucky to have you - she could not possibly have been in more loving hands. I know you will miss her terribly.

:grouphug: 

Leslie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Deb, I too am so sorry for your loss of Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We all hurt for you and are sad for your loss. :grouphug: 

But remember that Daisy is now at The Bridge where she is young again and free from pain. She knows how much you love her and what a wonderful life you provided for her. She will be there playing and waiting until it's time for you to be reunited. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=28351:daisy.jpg]


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Deb, Daisy is a special angel and so are you. I was fortunate to have met the sweet and beautiful Daisy. Daisy had a special place on the soft king sized bed, and was the initial greeter on the welcoming committee to quickly get little Winter adjusted to his new foster home. Deb had a special area set up just for Winter in a spot adjacent to Daisy and it was only after Winter felt the calm and peace of Daisy and Lulu's welcome that he was acclimated into the rest of the crew.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*dear deb.
please take this big and warm hug. It must be so hurtful for you. 
You have all my sympathy and I hope so much, that sadness will go away. your little one will forever be in your (and our) heart!










all my love
becky*


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Deb, I'm new on this forum, I don't know you well, but I'm crying with you, 
and my heart goes to you.

Diana. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just checking in to let you know we're thinking of you Deb :grouphug: Hope your doing ok. You have a lot of people who love and care about you here. Hugs to you and all your babies!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Gena


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I did not seee this post until just now. I am so sad to hear the news. My thoughts are with you. Find some peace in knowing that Daisy is at rest and you will always have those wonderful memories!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Deb--I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP, sweet Daisy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I talked to Deb a little while ago. She's (understandably) still very sad and upset, but she really appreciates all the love and thoughts from everyone.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I am so sad to hear this news. Know that I am thinking of you, and hugging Jack, and remembering Daisy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Deb, my heart aches with you and the tears are flowing. Just remember that you gave sweet Daisy the life that she so deserved. She was so loved and I know she loved you in return more than anything. You were both so blessed to have found each other. Who could ask for a better mommy then you. 

You are an angel to open your heart to these "lost" little ones and shower them with all the love you have, Bless you for being there for sweet Daisy and showing her what being a spoiled Maltese is really all about.

Sending you love, prayers and lots of hugs.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb I am so very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: We are all here for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry :smcry: for the loss of your precious little angel,Daisy. :grouphug: Rest in peace sweet baby girl.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb you and Daisy are in my thoughts and prayers. You gave her a loving and wonderful life at the end. I know from experience it never gets easy but you did what was best for her. Now she can meet up with Samantha and gossip all about you and your family.

My sincere best wishes being sent your way. rayer:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dear Deb - I just signed on and saw this message and my heart sank. 

I know your sadness is endless right now but I take comfort in knowing that you are surrounded with the other loving souls you have saved and nurtured. 

I see Daisy running free like the wind...ears bobbing, tail wagging and a heart full of love for you.
<div align="center">

[attachment=28357:Angel_gif.gif]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sweet little Daisy, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb please know you are stll in my thoughts today :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I talked to Deb a little while ago. She's (understandably) still very sad and upset, but she really appreciates all the love and thoughts from everyone.[/B]


Linda thank you for letting us know that you have spoke with Deb. I am so worried about her.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Daisy :smcry: You are in my thoughts and Prayers....


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

my heartfelt sympathy in your loss....godspeed sweet Daisy...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Deb,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am about your sweet girl Daisy. You seem to take such good care of all of your little rescue charges and I know each of them are so glad they have you as a mommy. 

She will be looking down from above, your special little angel. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=456382
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, me too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I saw this and felt it was for you...


From your Pet in heaven:

To have loved and then said farewell, is better than to have never loved at all. 
For all of the times that you have stooped and touched my head, fed me my favorite treat and returned the love that I so unconditionally gave to you. 
For the care that you gave to me so unselfishly. 
For all of these things I am grateful and thankful. 

I ask that you not grieve for the loss, but rejoice in the fact that we lived, loved and touched each others lives. My life was fuller because you were there, not as a master/owner, but as my FRIEND. 

Today I am as I was in my youth. The grass is always green, butterflies flit among the flowers and the Sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures. 
I can run, jump, play and do all of the things that I did in my youth. There is no sickness, no aching joints and no regrets and no aging. 

We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and know that togetherness is forever. 
You live in our hearts as we do in yours. Companions such as you are so rare and unique. 
Don't hold the love that you have within yourself. Give it to another like me and then I will live forever. For love never really dies, and you are loved and missed as surely as we are. 

Author: Ken D. Conover


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just saw this post. :bysmilie: I am so very sorry for your loss Deb!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear of your loss, i just lost Buddy yesterday so i amgoing thru the pain right now myself.
my thoughts and prayers are with you.
~Jennifer


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

:bysmilie: I am sorry for your loss :grouphug: Eros sends you lots of love and kisses too.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Oh such heartbreak. I'm so very sorry for your loss. And Jennifer, you too. I know the pain too, as we have to say goodbye to our wonderful companions. We never forget, but remain so thankful for all our time together. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers. 

Thank you, sooo MUCH, Steve and Peg. You have been so very good to me.

I miss my Daisy Girl so much. 

I pray they have king-size beds, and fans, in Heaven.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like to think Ms. Daisy can have whatever her heart desires in heaven :innocent: 



> Thank you, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Thank you, sooo MUCH, Steve and Peg. You have been so very good to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about little Daisy. :wub: 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm new to SM and i'm sorry to read about the loss of your baby Daisy. May you always have her in your heart and memories. :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------

